# Two short videos worth the watch



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bunny on the move 
Man lives with llama

http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt=en-us&from=MSNHP


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The man with the Llama needs to live on a farm. Where on earth will he fit a Kangoroo into his tiny apartment?
Anyhow, the llama is adorable.

I couldn't find the video with the bunny.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Charis, those are great. I love the bunny and I'm so glad people care enough to help it have a good quality of life.

There was another video clip worth mentioning. It is a live cam of Shiba Inu puppies that has apparently become all the rage. I hate I hadn't heard of it before now.....They are adorable and I'm already addicted.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/shiba-inu-puppy-cam


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Charis, those are great. I love the bunny and I'm so glad people care enough to help it have a good quality of life.
> 
> There was another video clip worth mentioning. It is a live cam of Shiba Inu puppies that has apparently become all the rage. I hate I hadn't heard of it before now.....They are adorable and I'm already addicted.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/shiba-inu-puppy-cam


LOL........all I saw was video and puppy, so I clicked and watched and watched and thought..........this sure is a LONG video........just realized it streaming live!! 
Never heard of these type dogs before. They are cute........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I promise I won't post every five minutes about the puppies but right now all six are conked out in their bed and making little involuntary movements while they are asleep. LOL, I'd love to pile right in there with them.

Charis.....thanks!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, I promise I won't post every five minutes about the puppies but right now all six are conked out in their bed and making little involuntary movements while they are asleep. LOL, I'd love to pile right in there with them.
> 
> Charis.....thanks!


OK. I promise too, BUT...........there's two trying to sleep and one is walking all over one of the sleeping ones and licking his face and he's not budging......puppies are so sweet.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, I promise I won't post every five minutes about the puppies but right now all six are conked out in their bed and making little involuntary movements while they are asleep. LOL, I'd love to pile right in there with them.
> 
> Charis.....thanks!


LOL...Post on! They really are darling.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, it has been longer than five minutes...

There is a ferocious fight going on right now and I realized there is also sound because one of them is squealing. They are sooooooo cute.

They remind me of Huskies. I want one.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, it has been longer than five minutes...
> 
> There is a ferocious fight going on right now and I realized there is also sound because one of them is squealing. They are sooooooo cute.
> 
> They remind me of Huskies. I want one.


They must of busted the camera!! LOL
It says they're off air now.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I wondered if they had "bedded" them down for the night. If you scroll down a bit below the video, you can go back several weeks to when they were teeny and feeding from their mom. On the right side, they give their names and match up their different colored collars with their names - kinda like Maryjane did her pups.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Little guys are eating right now. First time I've seen "their human" in there with them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Did you see the puppies poop? Then he (human) picks it up and tells them they're good............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh poo - I missed that! 

Just checked them again and there are three fights going on. Isn't it nice there are six so they can pair up to play. They are so cute.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Oh poo - I missed that!
> 
> Just checked them again and there are three fights going on. Isn't it nice there are six so they can pair up to play. They are so cute.


I know. I can't stay away from them...........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That little girl, Ayumi, with the yellow collar is a pistol. She instigates and then squeals when they start chewing on her. Funny!!


----------

